# ATTN: Duck Hunters



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I know we have discussed this before on here, but before we go get'em this weekend, i just wanted to post it up one more time. Make sure you are aware of the new Regs.

The Bag limit is now 5 ducks a day, NOT 6 like last year. it is still 2 woodies and 2 red heads and 2 scaup. 

You can only shoot ONE of the following ducks
-Pintail
-Canvasback
-Mottled/Mexican Duck (black mallard)
-Mallard Hen

You CAN NOT shoot a Pintail and a Can. You CAN NOT shoot a mallard hen and a Pintail. If you shoot a mottled duck early, and a flock of Pintails come in, you CAN NOT shoot them. Be aware of the new rules, it is up to us to act as ethical hunters.

on a more personal note, i urge everyone to be courteous to other hunters. Do not skyblast ducks. Decoy your birds. Shooting at birds 50 yards away is not duck hunting. Bringing them into you spread is what it is all about. Shoot them with their feet down. All sky busting does is scare the ducks for everyone and cripples birds. Also, if you only shoot birds in your spread, you should never have an issue with mis-identifing your ducks. If you cant ID the birds, dont shoot. There will be more birds later. ID your birds, make clean kills, and HAVE A GREAT OPENNER!


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Could not have said it any better. Good post.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm focusing on my dog opening morning, I have 2 other guys hunting with me and I don't really care if i shoot a limit.....it ain't about that anyway.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

:cheers: 

There is one thing that you left out as far as the courtesy to other hunters goes, especially if you are hunting within a fairly close proximity to other groups. Continually wailing on a mallard call for the entire morning, whether you can actually blow it correctly or not, is not going to do anything for you but give you (and everyone else hunting around you) a headache! Alot of folks should only blow about 10% of the time that they do. Overcalling is one of the most detrimental things that a duck hunter can do.

Or, as we like to say, "Duck Calls.....The best conservation tool ever invented!"

Good Luck to everyone this weekend! And remember.......

If you can't identify, then let if fly!

Don't shoot first and ID later.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I have tags for six. Plus cook in the blind for breakfast so it usually around eight for me!







Good post guys!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I have tags for six. Plus cook in the blind for breakfast so it usually around eight for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So can we use our teal tags, if we have some left over from teal season??


----------



## remmy (Aug 22, 2006)

allright so what about the whistling ducks.......do they count as a mexican "LIKE" duck?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

so anything else not on that list that you get goes toward the aggregate of five ducks?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

right! coots 15 ,,Mergansers Five no more than two hoded,,all not listed can be five including whistlers.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> so anything else not on that list that you get goes toward the aggregate of five ducks?


No....still only 2 wood ducks or redheads.....

can shoot 5 drake mallards, gadwall,teal,widgeon,ringnecks...what am i missin? you get the picture


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

*Bag and Possession Limits for Ducks*

DUCK DAILY BAG LIMIT: The daily bag limit shall be 5 ducks with the following species and sex restrictions - two scaup, two redhead, and two wood duck; only one from the following aggregate bag: one hen mallard, or one pintail, or one canvasback, or one "dusky duck" (mottled duck, Mexican-like duck, black duck, and their hybrids); all other ducks not listed - five. MERGANSER DAILY BAG LIMIT: Five in the aggregate, to include no more than two hooded mergansers. COOT DAILY BAG LIMIT: 15 POSSESSION LIMIT: The possession limit for ducks, coots and mergansers is twice the daily bag limit.


----------



## FishDByrd (Mar 23, 2006)

Good reminder post! Thanks.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

There is also the 2 duck limit on scaup (bluebills) that goes along with the redheads and woodies.

Strap includes:

2 bluebills, 2 redheads and 1 pintail..........OK
1 gadwall, 3 widgeon and 1 mot...................OK
1 pintail, 2 bw teal, 1 shoveler and 1 mallard hen...............NOT OK!

The 4 species on the list are a one or the other choice. Once you take one out of those 4 the other 3 on that list are off limits until the next day you are in the field.

As Deebo said, PLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE understand this fully! If you don't fully grasp the regs then either don't go to the blind or ask your buddies or your local GW BEFORE heading for the blind!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

here's some practice...

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/multimedia/quizzes/duckID2/01.php


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Whistlers are NOT a mexican like duck. 

All other ducks not listed can make up your 5. You can only have 2 woodies, 2 scaup, and 2 redheads. and only one from that list in my first post(can, pintail, mottled, mallard hen)

Examples of a legal bag:

1 pintail, 2 red heads, 2 wigeon.

1 mottled duck, 4 teal.

1 Can, 1 redhead, 3 gadwall.

2 redheads, 1 can, 2 scaup.

5 mallard drakes

1 mallard hen, 4 mallard drakes.

5 teal

5 Gadwall

1 pintail, 1 teal, 1 woodie, 1 redhead, 1 wigeon.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

deebo said:


> 1 pintail, 1 teal, 1 woodie, 1 redhead, 1 wigeon.


That would be a 2COOL strap right there!!! All drakes, late season when they're all decked out!:dance:


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

If anyone has questions about this or what might or might not be a legal bag limit, ASK IT HERE. Better to be wrong here, than out in the field on Sat.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

deebo said:


> If anyone has questions about this or what might or might not be a legal bag limit, ASK IT HERE. Better to be wrong here, than out in the field on Sat.


I have some left over teal tags....Can I use them for reg. duck season?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

bayourat said:


> I have some left over teal tags....Can I use them for reg. duck season?


Answer: you can only use them on Rainbow teal. :wink:

You guys kill me:headknock


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Just an update, but I heard thru the grapevine that a duck with avian flu may have been found in Texas yesterday, and the feds are considering an emergency closure of the season. 

Guess we'll all have to go deer hunting!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

capn said:


> Just an update, but I heard thru the grapevine that a duck with avian flu may have been found in Texas yesterday, and the feds are considering an emergency closure of the season.
> 
> Guess we'll all have to go deer hunting!


You have no way of imagining the horrors that I will inflict upon your person for jackin with me like this............Silence of the Lambs is like Sunday School material for toddlers compared to the hell that I will unleash:hairout: :hairout: :hairout: !


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry FFF, we should find out tomorrow whether or not they will enact the emergency closure.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn I thought you were BS'ing,,,,,,holy crud pile you aint. I just talked to one of the guys from our lease who live down there and things are NOT sounding good. Dang I am PO'ed right now big time! So what's going to happen etc? Will it be an at risk thing? eeeerrrrrrrrr I dropped my stupid deeer lease also! I Guess fish the birds! I'll go shoot dragon flys dang it. I need the smell of powder. anyone know where a turkey shoot is!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I just called a Fed buddy of mine who works for USFW...It's not looking good guys.....might want to change your plans.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

The information that I'm getting says that the sickly duck, a pintail, was captured at Peach Point.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I think you are mistaked Capn. The story i heard did involve Peach Point, but i heard that this was going to be the only area OPEN for hunting. What i heard that if you wanna hunt, PP is where you need to go. All other areas will be closed for hunting. I guess I will see yall at Peach Point.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*funny guys...you almost had me worried*

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/news_roundup/avian_influenza/qa.phtml

*Who has the responsibility to close migratory bird hunting seasons?*

The Fish and Wildlife Service and State fish and wildlife agencies have the legal authority to close the migratory bird hunting season to protect public health in their jurisdictions. *Based on what we currently know about the disease, we do not anticipate closing the upcoming waterfowl season.*

*Should hunters be concerned about avian influenza? *

There are no confirmed cases of wild birds transmitting avian influenza to people.

There is currently no indication that waterfowl or other wild birds hunted in the United States carry HPAI H5N1.

While experts believe the risk to hunters is currently low, scientists cannot guarantee that there is no risk. It is always wise to practice good hygiene when handling or cleaning any wild game.

The USGS National Wildlife Health Center has issued guidance to follow routine precautions when handling wild birds (http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/publications/wildlife_health_bulletins/WHB_05_03.jsp.) The Center recommends that people handling wild birds:


Do not handle birds that are obviously sick or birds found dead.
Wear rubber or disposable latex gloves while handling and cleaning game, wash hands with soap and water (or with alcohol-based hand products if the hands are not visibly soiled), and thoroughly clean knives, equipment and surfaces that come in contact with game.
Do not eat, drink, or smoke while handling or cleaning birds.
Cook all game meat thoroughly (155 to 165 degrees) to kill disease organisms and parasites.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dang I just want to see the press release so we know the facts! Dude this is hurting me bad! Hurry up already and do some test and let us know the facts TP&W!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, now please go back and reread what's been written. The FEDS, in other words USFWS, are considering the shut down. What you posted has been up on tpwd's site for a YEAR. They just found the sick bird YESTERDAY!

And deebo, I'm quite sure it was Peach Point. Officials were checking water conditions in the numbered areas to prepare for this weekend and found the bird. Avian influenza is what is feared and seems most probable at this point. If it tests positive today, the season will most likely be closed by the feds tomorrow.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Hurry up already and do some test and let us know the facts TP&W!


Tests should be getting run now. TPWD was set up to do it this morning, but USFWS stepped in and took control of it. As usual, they've slowed things down a little. If I hear more I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I wouldnt worry, I havent seen any places talking about closing the season...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Same here capn, thanks! I've been on the cell on and off trying to find out from a few buds down there but as you stated good old Feds, slower than Christmas! eeeerrrrrrrr!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> I wouldnt worry, I havent seen any places talking about closing the season...


No me either,,,,,but if the feds do it, it aint worth dieing to me. I'll fish and poach deer!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> I wouldnt worry, I havent seen any places talking about closing the season...


Everything is coming thru the grapevine at this point. TPWD is combing thru peach point right now looking for more sick birds. Probably busting everything off the place.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

If they did decide to close the season last minute I would hope that they would broadcast religiously so that people would find out..If i wasnt on this board I wouldnt of even found out about a possible closure.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> I wouldnt worry, I havent seen any places talking about closing the season...


Just got off the phone with my fed buddy again. He informed me that USFW will issue a statement at 3pm today.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Tv statement? radio statement?



bayourat said:


> Just got off the phone with my fed buddy again. He informed me that USFW will issue a statement at 3pm today.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

shoot 'em and sort 'em out later I say.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.(tic)


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Great, then they will be late also. So four hours to wait! I was going to go get ready. Guess I'll sit here now!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Tell me you are bs'ing?

I can't find anything anywhere about this.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Just got off the phone with my fed buddy again. He informed me that USFW will issue a statement at 3pm today.


You're buddy is ahead of mine then, I haven't heard that yet. I guess they have done the testing?

I have to think that if they are following thru with the statement, the result of the test was positive...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

anyone got the # to PP so we can confirm??


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

deebo said:


> anyone got the # to PP so we can confirm??


(979) 244-6804 is the number ask for David, he is the biologist there.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Uh oh - staff at PP has found 3 more sick birds, and they aren't even thru searching all of the ponds.  Looking bad fellas. They are debating right now whether or not to keep looking, because they are pushing so many birds off the place they are scared they won't be able to continue to find the birds as their symptoms develope.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

bayourat said:


> (979) 244-6804 is the number ask for David, he is the biologist there.


Dang rat, I don't know if that's a good idea, they're kinda trying to keep this hush right now and he's probably out in the field looking for sick birds anyways. I've heard that they're telling their staff to keep quiet until after the press release, but maybe if they call and talk directly to David they might get more info, I dunno.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, I talked to David. He will accept phone calls if he's in the office and not in the field, but he did say not to expect anything out of the rest of the staff.


----------



## Cajundan (Jan 17, 2006)

A buddy at work found a dead snow goose yesterday and took it to the Game Warden. No shot wounds or blood on the feathers. Said it looked like it just dropped out of the sky into a field. From what I understand they are looking close into this one as well. Sounds like the Feds are trying to link the two occurences to build a case to shut it down for the season.


----------



## remmy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thisis all BS....ur telling me that these birds have come all the way from canada and a case has not been found yet and all of a sudden they start finding multiple birds in texas......give it up, ITS ON FOR SATURDAY


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you really trust Canadians to do anything right? We haven't known for sure because they haven't been here yet.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

remmy said:


> Thisis all BS....ur telling me that these birds have come all the way from canada and a case has not been found yet and all of a sudden they start finding multiple birds in texas......give it up, ITS ON FOR SATURDAY


You might want to call 1st....just trying to save you some trouble and money.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A hard northern like we just got will push from way north quick! Still hoping all is well though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cajundan (Jan 17, 2006)

Call'em up. I've already changed my plans and am going to the deer lease. 

I'm thinking the reason they are jumping on it so fast and now is that it may be an acute outbreak that could affect the population. At least that's my idea of it. I'm sure they have their reasons but I'm not chancing it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yall BSing or what? If so somebody please shoot me a PM so I can stop combing through their websites and waiting for info. I have some extra teal tags that I wanted to use up this weekend. LOL


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

good post


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

BARBQ said:


> good post


the first 2 pages were....

ROTFLMAO:wink:


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

deebo said:


> the first 2 pages were....
> 
> ROTFLMAO:wink:


I don't find the closure of duck and goose season funny.....


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Yall BSing or what? If so somebody please shoot me a PM so I can stop combing through their websites and waiting for info. I have some extra teal tags that I wanted to use up this weekend. LOL


Call David. He can give as much up to date info as anybody. Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but at this point we're all worrying and waiting.


----------



## Cajundan (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh ****!!!!!!!! If they close the season, you think I can get my money back from the guide service? I already paid for the hunt and have it on the schedule.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Better call and cancel. Maybe some other sucker will rebook before this gets widely known and you'll get your money back.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Deebo, great ORIGINAL post :biggrin: Greenie to ya


----------



## Cajundan (Jan 17, 2006)

GREAT!!!!!!! He won't send it back since it's within 72 hours of the hunt and opening weekend. There's $1000.00 down the drain!!!!!


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

Cajundan said:


> GREAT!!!!!!! He won't send it back since it's within 72 hours of the hunt and opening weekend. There's $1000.00 down the drain!!!!!


Maybe he'll just hold it 'til next season.............if there IS a next season.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

This is unreal....what am I gonna do now??


----------



## Cajundan (Jan 17, 2006)

I better hold on to the cancelled check then.


----------



## agfishfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

It's official....Smells like potlickers trying to keep me from driving 200 miles to kill 2 redheads


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Have you heard anything bayourat? Last I heard was that the CDC was looking into it, then all of my lines of communication went quiet. I can't even get David on the phone now... what's up?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

capn said:


> Have you heard anything bayourat? Last I heard was that the CDC was looking into it, then all of my lines of communication went quiet. I can't even get David on the phone now... what's up?


Tried to call david, but i guess he's out looking for more sick ducks/geese....anyone have the USFW phone number?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

The silence is starting to worry me...


----------



## agfishfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

No GWs have heard anythingaround here (Houston)


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

*Spoke To Davids Secretary*

I just spoke to David's assistant and she hasn't heard anything about it. She said he is down @ PP "getting ready for the hunt."

It is logistically IMPOSSIBLE to cancel a season opener 2 days prior to first shot.

**** I hope I am right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gmann (Jun 23, 2006)

Capn, I can confirm your reports. My uncle is a biologist for the state. He told me to look for the press release tomorrow morning. :frown:


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I am supposed to be heading down there in the AM. I might have an emotional breakdown if this nightmare comes true.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

capn, One of my buddies that hunts Mad Island said there was some kind of rukus. He stays in touch with them fairly regularly. Guys that normally work Mad Island having to go over to PP for some kind of search.

Sure sounds serious.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Not looking good guys. I talked to TPWD today and its only a matter of time


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep, this here duck season closure looks like its gonna happen. Rumor has it that not only was an infected bird found BUT there apparently is also a HUMAN infected around the PP area. According to the CDC, this individual was displaying the classic symtoms of Bird Flu.

1- High Fever

2- Severe muscle aches

3- Dehydration

4- An uncontrolable urge to climb on top of automobiles and SHEET all over the windshield.

There ya have it fellas. Pick up ya rod or 270 and leave them feathered fellas be.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

When and where is the release going to be? Please tell me


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

This sounds like a bunch of bull **** to me


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

How convienent. They find a couple of sick birds and now someone is ''sick''. If they really are sick I hope they get better soon. Certainly nothing is worth a human life but c'mon. My thoughts and prayers go to that person but I am just having a hard time stomaching all of this. I have looked forward to this weekend as much if not more than most of ya'll look forward to deer season. Do you think they would ever consider closing deer season? I mean if CWD was a real problem and somebody in Texas caught it do you really think they would close it? He)) no they wouldnt. Too much $$$$$ lost.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

If it does get canceled does anybody want to give a heartbroken duck hunter a ride to the nearest Squirrel woods?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I was contacted by the CDC last night. They asked me to stop disseminating information, particularly on a public forum. I think they are hoping that the news crews don't catch wind of this and incite a public scare. Apparently, they have put a hush on this and told most gov't officials to deny it until there is more information known. So sorry boys, but you'll have to find the info on your own from here, I ain't gonna chance it. 

Bayourat did talk to David again though, and he said he'd try to answer any questions that he could over the phone to non-media members so long as you keep quiet about it.


----------



## Garth Beaumont (Aug 23, 2006)

*and don't forget these.........*

you may need them........?


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

well capn, I guess I can get a sublet on your lease not real cheap? Let me know I will turn it into a swimmin hole and crawfish pond!


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*Real?*

Is this for real or a big joke?
There has been nothing published or printed, less than 24 hrs to go?
Hard to believe! I am sure people are already headed to duck camps.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Im going to go get my boat ready now..Im not gonna check this thread again untill after my hunt tommorrow..if any of the bs is true the game warden will be at most boat ramps after the hunt..he can have my birds

Good luck hunting tommorrow guys!


----------



## 01milburnsc (Aug 16, 2006)

*D**n Right!!!*

This has got to be one sick joke. 
Just 4 days ago they put a post on the TPW website about how good the seasons gonna be. 
Oh well, I'll let the GW tell me. I gonna have fun shooting them atleast.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think they can halt the season this close, most they could do is issue a warning. Even if they did try and halt the season half the hunters in Texas wouldn't know about it anyway.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

01milburnsc said:


> This has got to be one sick joke.


Sick is what you're gonna be if you come into contact with one of these birds! Heck, even your dog is at risk!

Man, the channels of communication are really drying up. I can't even get information to share anymore if I wanted to!  This thing is starting to reek of a massive governmental cover up. I mean, why is this not all over the news, are they that afraid of pandamonium? Are they willing to let some duck hunters get infected this weekend so they have more time to prepare the people for the news? I mean really, what the heck is going on?!









If the gov't is covering this thing up and is just going to let duck hunters take the fall, they have another thing coming.

Has anyone tried to call David this morning to see if he can still talk about it?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

capn, I'd imagine if they were to put out information now and it was wrong there'd be hell to pay. They're likely going through all the processes of confirming without a doubt. I know if I skipped a hunting trip due to false information I'd be ticked, course I'd be ticked if I got sick and they didn't say anything too. LOL


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

one last thing...for your information-if you do some research on the bird flu this will clear up anything captn is saying

There are no confirmed cases of wild birds transmitting avian influenza to people.

There is currently no indication that waterfowl or other wild birds hunted in the United States carry HPAI H5N1.

and..

Do not handle birds that are obviously sick or birds found dead.
Wear rubber or disposable latex gloves while handling and cleaning game, wash hands with soap and water (or with alcohol-based hand products if the hands are not visibly soiled), and thoroughly clean knives, equipment and surfaces that come in contact with game.
Do not eat, drink, or smoke while handling or cleaning birds.
Cook all game meat thoroughly (155 to 165 degrees) to kill disease organisms and parasites.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

From what I have read, the virus cannot be transmitted from wild bird to human!!! Not to mention that even in asia, the virus only infected caged birds ..... not wild ones. This has got to be the biggest bunch of BS I have ever heard!!!

The amazing thing is that yall "jokesters" keep on going with it .... come on guys, nine pages of BS. At this rate, this thread might crash the 2cool server.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

If you think they can't close a hunting season at the drop of a hat, I have news for you. While living in Alaska, they could and did close fisheries overnite. Don't think the same / similar situation can't happen here.

Glad I'm deer hunting.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Capn, put down yo gun and take ten paces to da left. You be WAY over yo limit. TPDW, in da fine print, institued a 5 Barney limit per day. No mo fer you till tomorrow.









Yo's Truely...DD


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone in the market for a shotgun and decoys? Im just selling my **** since i am scared to death of BIRD FLU!!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Van said:


> If you think they can't close a hunting season at the drop of a hat, I have news for you. While living in Alaska, they could and did close fisheries overnite. Don't think the same / similar situation can't happen here.
> 
> Glad I'm deer hunting.


There's like 3 people in Alaska.  Texas is different, even if they closed it you'd have TONS of people hunting who are oblivious to the closure. Heck half of these people don't bother reading the rules every year either.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Van said:


> If you think they can't close a hunting season at the drop of a hat, I have news for you. While living in Alaska, they could and did close fisheries overnite. Don't think the same / similar situation can't happen here.
> 
> Glad I'm deer hunting.


Van speaks the TRUTH. They can have notification at every boat ramp and walk in point, and the main leases, in hours.


----------



## Philip-TX (Oct 23, 2006)

I refuse to believe it 'til AQ cuts/pastes it. :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Philip-TX


----------



## SPECKMANNPOC (Feb 8, 2006)

*Ok Ok I Call B.s.!!!!!!*

I just spoke to the Bay City GW office Todd Merendino.

DUCK SEASON IS NOT CANCELED!!!!!!

ITS ALL A BUNCH OF B.S.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> one last thing...for your information-if you do some research on the bird flu this will clear up anything captn is saying
> 
> There are no confirmed cases of wild birds transmitting avian influenza to people.
> 
> ...


Well aren't you Sherlock Holmes.







Why do you think there's an urgency about it, because it's been happening everywhere? Do you not understand that officials have been testing swans, pintails, and specklebellies all year trying to see if there's been a spread? Do you think it would be such a big deal to find a handful of infected birds? You are looking at information that is more than a year old. This stuff has just come up within the last few days!









And Speckmann talked to Merendino's office, great. What do you expect them to say, that yes there's bird flu and everybody should panic? All I know is that yesterday about the time that the test results were due, everybody went quiet and I can't get any new info anymore., and was even contacted last night and asked to keep hush. Do you think their office wasn't also asked to keep quiet?


----------



## SPECKMANNPOC (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bs Bs!!!*

He also said this is keeping from doing his job getting ready for the opener by having to field all the ph call.

It was a little funny at first but this needs to STOP!!


----------



## SPECKMANNPOC (Feb 8, 2006)

*He Would Like To Talk To You Capn*

He is really ****** at you he has read all your post. Please give him a call so you can take it further. 979-244-6804 Todd Merendino

I bet ur a%$ won't call. Jack A%$


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

If this is really a joke there's gonna be a lot of really ****** off people here. That kind of **** is simply not funny.


----------



## alducks (Oct 23, 2006)

My mom works for the CDC...there's obviously been some misinformation about the location of where that sickly pintail was found. It was actually a mallard hen...and it was dislodged from the mouth of a small gator over in the Wallisville area, east of Houston... north of I-10. Testing confirmed it is the Avian flu.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

alducks said:


> My mom works for the CDC...there's obviously been some misinformation about the location of where that sickly pintail was found. It was actually a mallard hen...and it was dsilodged from the mouth of a small gator over in the Wallisville area, east of Houston... north of I-10. Testing confirmed it is the Avian flu.


LOL - nice try ALD!


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to capn again."


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

CAPN must be hunting public land somewhere down south...Sounds like to me he wants to get a good spot in line somewhere. Everything is false about the bird flu!!! If there was a confirmed case it would be all over the news already. The Govt doesn't take this kind of thing lightly and they would issue warnings in every way that they could!!! I call BS!!! Capn...If you are BSin you need to quit digging your hole deeper and let everyone know!!! If I find out you are lying then I will make it my personal vendetta to take this to the authorities and prosecute to the fullest extent!!!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Good one CAPN. You better hope them state boys dont figure out where you hunt. You might get a full cavity search tomorrow morning.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

GDO said:


> CAPN must be hunting public land somewhere down south...Sounds like to me he wants to get a good spot in line somewhere.


LOL - no, I don't hunt that rat race. Never been to PP. But after this, I might have to try it... could probably be at the front of the line with as many Barneys have done decoyed in!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Toledo said:


> Good one CAPN. You better hope them state boys dont figure out where you hunt. You might get a full cavity search tomorrow morning.


lol - Haven't seen you around in a LONG while, where you been hiding?


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Jail Time*

I Hope Caps A-- Is In Jail For The Opener!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds like another one that decoyed right nice... anyone that decoyed that nice shouldn't be out in the field tomorrow morning.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Prosecuted for what? pot stirring? LOL. If you people believe everything you read, you must be a democrat









OK Capn, Back to the jungle where pot stirring and being a pain in Mont's Arse is still legal.









GDO said:


> CAPN must be hunting public land somewhere down south...Sounds like to me he wants to get a good spot in line somewhere. Everything is false about the bird flu!!! If there was a confirmed case it would be all over the news already. The Govt doesn't take this kind of thing lightly and they would issue warnings in every way that they could!!! I call BS!!! Capn...If you are BSin you need to quit digging your hole deeper and let everyone know!!! If I find out you are lying then I will make it my personal vendetta to take this to the authorities and prosecute to the fullest extent!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's pretty F*cked up capn, I'm really disappointed in this whole thing and that you've drug it out so long. Teal tags are one thing, but this kind of **** is really not funny when everybody is so riled up before the season opener.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

capn said:


> lol - Haven't seen you around in a LONG while, where you been hiding?


hangin at da fuge. Did have some good hunting at Toledo Bend planned but the dam water rose four feet and the birds cant get to the hydrilla beds now. We may get some Cans in later but as of now the place is empty. There were more birds on Oct 1st then there are right now. Guess ill be forced to hunt in CS and shoot these dern puddle ducks.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justletmein said:


> That's pretty F*cked up capn, I'm really disappointed in this whole thing and that you've drug it out so long. Teal tags are one thing, but this kind of **** is really not funny when everybody is so riled up before the season opener.


Really... were you around when teal tags were invented? Cause I was. The same kind of "threats" were issued. TPWD got tons of calls - but ya know what, they got a good laugh out of it too, cause they realized that people were idiots for believing what they read on the internet instead of looking at the written regulations.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

So does this mean I can't get Capn's lease for next to nothing?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

What lease?








We were going to let you come up here and hunt for Christmas, but the we found out that you hate Christmas









cncman said:


> So does this mean I can't get Capn's lease for next to nothing?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

capn said:


> Really... were you around when teal tags were invented? Cause I was. The same kind of "threats" were issued. TPWD got tons of calls - but ya know what, they got a good laugh out of it too, cause they realized that people were idiots for believing what they read on the internet instead of looking at the written regulations.


Seriously man, this is really childish. I'm not hunting this weekend anyway because I hunt public land and try and avoid the crowds, but this type of joking around is just stupid. There's a lot of good quality information people come to expect on 2cool and sites like this, spreading rumors about diseased birds here or anywhere else is just plain pathetic.


----------



## 01milburnsc (Aug 16, 2006)

*Let's let him have it!*

Anyone know what county or where captn hunts.... I got a buddy who is a GW in Lavaca county who could probably do us a favor?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

He hunts down on PINS......no really he hunts ducks on lake conroe.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Seriously man, this is really childish. I'm not hunting this weekend anyway because I hunt public land and try and avoid the crowds, but this type of joking around is just stupid. There's a lot of good quality information people come to expect on 2cool and sites like this, spreading rumors about diseased birds here or anywhere else is just plain pathetic.


Thank you for pointing out the problem. People come to a freekin web site for information, a web board, and get information from a bunch of self-proclaimed experts. The real experts hardly post, becuase the wannabe's can claim the same credibility. People ask here about regulations and trust what some jake leg tells them instead of researching the regulations for themselves, and they get a ticket. They ask about bird id here instead of studying it, and they end up stomping birds.

Nothing on the internet is trustworthy, and folks need to not be so gullible as to take anything without a grain of salt.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't worry Capn. if we get water, I will let you come up here and hunt. As long as you can tell the difference between a green head and something that does not have a green head, you don't have to worry. We got a special season up here on them. You can kill 20 a piece as long as you are hunting over corn on a waterfowl sanctuary







.


capn said:


> Thank you for pointing out the problem. People come to a freekin web site for information, a web board, and get information from a bunch of self-proclaimed experts. The real experts hardly post, becuase the wannabe's can claim the same credibility. People ask here about regulations and trust what some jake leg tells them instead of researching the regulations for themselves, and they get a ticket. They ask about bird id here instead of studying it, and they end up stomping birds.
> 
> Nothing on the internet is trustworthy, and folks need to not be so gullible as to take anything without a grain of salt.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I wish Spout was here today and not out at the lease. BWWHAHAHAA.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you on spout's lease deebo?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Pat is visiting his Mom in the hospital. But as soon as he leaves there, I bet he will go down there and tie him up. I wouldn't want to see him flushing all your birds with that Suzuki.


deebo said:


> I wish Spout was here today and not out at the lease. BWWHAHAHAA.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Nope. I just told me he was going down yesterday.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Gotcha - he was getting a pretty big kick out of it yesterday!  I'll fill him in later today.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

capn said:


> Thank you for pointing out the problem. People come to a freekin web site for information, a web board, and get information from a bunch of self-proclaimed experts. The real experts hardly post, becuase the wannabe's can claim the same credibility. People ask here about regulations and trust what some jake leg tells them instead of researching the regulations for themselves, and they get a ticket. They ask about bird id here instead of studying it, and they end up stomping birds.
> 
> Nothing on the internet is trustworthy, and folks need to not be so gullible as to take anything without a grain of salt.


So the fact that you know people are gullible makes it right for you to jack with them? Maybe I'm naive but I hold 2coolers in pretty high regard for the most part, guess that'll have to change.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Apparently a bunch of other folks thought it was ok to jack with em too... Barneys deserve it!


----------



## Domin0 (May 26, 2006)

capn, man that was messed up, i remember reading earlier in this post some one cancelled a check for a guide service cause he was going to forfeit his payment for trying to cancel his trip, due to your childish games and dumb antics. What goes around comes around. And sir, the man upstairs is watching, you will have yours in due to time.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

That's why I can go, and you won't even hurt my feelings by not buying me a present!



disgusted said:


> What lease?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Domin0 said:


> capn, man that was messed up, i remember reading earlier in this post some one cancelled a check for a guide service cause he was going to forfeit his payment for trying to cancel his trip, due to your childish games and dumb antics. What goes around comes around. And sir, the man upstairs is watching, you will have yours in due to time.


The man claiming to cancel a check was in on it from the get go - because he saw right thru it.

Sensible people wouldn't fall for something so preposterous!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

For reals Capn. Most of the folks on that thread knew it was a joke and thats why it worked so good. The guy with the "cancelled check was just playing along too. Most everyone could tell it was a joke form the get go, but played along too. its a joke fellas, get over it, and GO KILL SOME DUCKS....

Did anyone hear about the CWD outbreak killing hundereds of deer last night in South Texas???:wink:


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

man, I wonder if I can get my shotguns back from the pawn shop? And I sold all of my dekes last night.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

deebo said:


> For reals Capn. Most of the folks on that thread knew it was a joke and thats why it worked so good. its a joke fellas, get over it, and GO KILL SOME DUCKS....


The reason it went over is because the majority of folks saw right thru it, laughed, sent me a pm about how funny it was, and then added something of their own!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

BTW in about 10 minutes on ebay I am going to auction off capn's home address and cell# I will post the link when it is up, happy bidding! Capn, Large cash deposits directly in my account will keep me from posting it, I'll send you my routing # if you want to take advantage of my offer!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

how 'bout them longhorns?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Jest sell them my Address. I don't like people who threaten my friends. anybody wants to go after Capn because you are a Barney, Just come through me first. How big a boy are ya?


cncman said:


> BTW in about 10 minutes on ebay I am going to auction off capn's home address and cell# I will post the link when it is up, happy bidding! Capn, Large cash deposits directly in my account will keep me from posting it, I'll send you my routing # if you want to take advantage of my offer!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

lol you might be a barney if you show up at disgusted's house lookin for capn!



disgusted said:


> Jest sell them my Address. I don't like people who threaten my friends. anybody wants to go after Capn because you are a Barney, Just come through me first. How big a boy are ya?


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

you mean this is a fake? capn, your mine now. now i have heard stories of this "big guy" who fits your discription so i am just a bit skeered...but this is just too much...your in trouble now BIG GUY! 





p.s. i just got a phone call...LAKE LAVON IS CLOSED TO DUCK HUNTING 2006-2007. It seems the water level is too low for "safe hunting" so the COE decided to not allow duck hunting there this year. 

at least most of yall live in south Texas and dont have to worry about it like me.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Or Give Em mine.. I aint skeered of No Body.... I'll just whip out the Pic Of HarborMaster In the TooToo..That aught to scare em to death..:wink:

Pic'n on Captn aint right..He'd walk right up to ya & Punch ya in the Nalga's.
Since thats about eye level on him.. 
Oxx..



disgusted said:


> Jest sell them my Address. I don't like people who threaten my friends. anybody wants to go after Capn because you are a Barney, Just come through me first. How big a boy are ya?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

swing said:


> p.s. i just got a phone call...LAKE LAVON IS CLOSED TO DUCK HUNTING 2006-2007. It seems the water level is too low for "safe hunting" so the COE decided to not allow duck hunting there this year.
> 
> at least most of yall live in south Texas and dont have to worry about it like me.


Lake Lavon is closed again? Funny how that lake always seems to get closed every season for one reason or another!


----------

